# حضرموت: تهاوشوا



## muhammad2012

تهاوشوا
في حضرموت تعني

تجموعوا لضرب احدهم 
او تجمعوا لنهب شييء ما
او مجرد التجمع

جاء في لسان
 العرب
الهوشة: الفتنة والهيج والاضطراب والهرج والاختلاط. يقال: قد هوش القوم إذا اختلطوا؛
 التهاوش: الاختلاط، أي يدخل بعضهم في بعض. 
وتهوشوا عليه: اجتمعوا.
..........
فنجد انهم في حضرموت غيروا تهوشوا الفصيحة الى تهاوشوا


----------



## Schem

.تهاوشوا يمتد معناها من تخالفوا (خلاف بسيط) إلى تقاتلوا (عنف جسدي) وتوجد بلهجات نجد والخليج كما في حضرموت


----------



## muhammad2012

Schem said:


> .تهاوشوا يمتد معناها من تخالفوا (خلاف بسيط) إلى تقاتلوا (عنف جسدي) وتوجد بلهجات نجد والخليج كما في حضرموت


شكرا على الإضافة أخي الكريم


----------



## Xence

Schem said:


> .تهاوشوا يمتد معناها من تخالفوا (خلاف بسيط) إلى تقاتلوا (عنف جسدي) وتوجد بلهجات نجد والخليج كما في حضرموت



في الجزائر نستخدم هذه اللفظة بهذا المعنى تماما ... والمصدر المتداول لدينا هو المهاوشة (لَمْهاوْشة) ا


----------

